# 5D2 vs 5D3 low light AF



## jaayres20 (Jun 18, 2012)

I had a 5D2 for years and never really had too many complaints about the AF at dark wedding receptions. I ended up selling my 5D2 before my 5D3 arrived so I didn't have a chance to do a side by side comparison. The 5D3 is great and I am happy with the AF but I never really thought it was that much better at low light AF than the 5D2. Well I shot a wedding with another photographer who has a 5D2 this past weekend and just for the fun of it I took a few shots and compared the cameras side by side and I was amazed at how much faster the 5D3 was. I could get 5 good shots in the time it took the 5D2 to get focused and take one. It seemed like night and day to me. I am sure this isn't news to anyone but I thought I would share just for the fun of it.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 18, 2012)

jaayres20 said:


> I had a 5D2 for years and never really had too many complaints about the AF at dark wedding receptions. I ended up selling my 5D2 before my 5D3 arrived so I didn't have a chance to do a side by side comparison. The 5D3 is great and I am happy with the AF but I never really thought it was that much better at low light AF than the 5D2. Well I shot a wedding with another photographer who has a 5D2 this past weekend and just for the fun of it I took a few shots and compared the cameras side by side and I was amazed at how much faster the 5D3 was. I could get 5 good shots in the time it took the 5D2 to get focused and take one. It seemed like night and day to me. I am sure this isn't news to anyone but I thought I would share just for the fun of it.



I just shot my daughter's dance recital on Saturday and I was very happy. I took almost 700 shots and only a few were OOF (mainly because of erratic movement). I was shooting in Av and let auto ISO do it's thing. Every now and then I'd switch to Tv because of the action. Otherwise the 5DIII is very fast in low light...it's great not using a flash in low light.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 18, 2012)

All great points guys. As a former 5D Mk II owner and current 5D Mk III owner, they're great in low light. One other thing to add to the discussion is remember the lens matters too. Max ap lenses of f/4, f/2.8, f/1.2, etc. tend to focus faster, especially on the 1D Mk IV than narrower max ap lenses. Consider the 300mm f/4L lens on the 1DX vs. the 300mm f/2.8L on the same camera body. The latter will focus faster. Of course, stationary scenes who cares.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 18, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> One other thing to add to the discussion is remember the lens matters too. Max ap lenses of f/4, f/2.8, f/1.2, etc. tend to focus faster, especially on the 1D Mk IV than narrower max ap lenses. Consider the 300mm f/4L lens on the 1DX vs. the 300mm f/2.8L on the same camera body. The latter will focus faster.



True, but it's not necessarily about the aperture of the lens, per se - it's more about the AF motor in the lens and the design of the focusing group. The 85mm f/1.2L II, despite having the fastest aperture currently available, is a very slow focusing lens. The 400/5.6 focuses noticeably faster than the 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 @ 400mm f/5.6, although the aperture is the same. In the example you mention, AF is faster with the 300/2.8 because of lens design, not aperture. In fact, the high-precision AF point(s) activated by an f/2.8 lens may sometimes be slower to AF than the f/5.6 points, depending on the camera and the scene - the greater accuracy comes at the expense of focusing speed, such that AI Servo calculations are often driven by the f/5.6 sensor elements, and in some cases the f/5.6 part of the sensor first achieves focus, which is then refined by the f/2.8 part of the sensor (i.e. with a slower lens, the AF would be done after the f/5.6 step).


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 18, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > One other thing to add to the discussion is remember the lens matters too. Max ap lenses of f/4, f/2.8, f/1.2, etc. tend to focus faster, especially on the 1D Mk IV than narrower max ap lenses. Consider the 300mm f/4L lens on the 1DX vs. the 300mm f/2.8L on the same camera body. The latter will focus faster.
> ...



Cool. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 18, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> All great points guys. As a former 5D Mk II owner and current 5D Mk III owner, they're great in low light. One other thing to add to the discussion is remember the lens matters too. Max ap lenses of f/4, f/2.8, f/1.2, etc. tend to focus faster, especially on the 1D Mk IV than narrower max ap lenses. Consider the 300mm f/4L lens on the 1DX vs. the 300mm f/2.8L on the same camera body. The latter will focus faster. Of course, stationary scenes who cares.



Had my 70-200 2.8II on the whole time. Great, fast combo.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 18, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > All great points guys. As a former 5D Mk II owner and current 5D Mk III owner, they're great in low light. One other thing to add to the discussion is remember the lens matters too. Max ap lenses of f/4, f/2.8, f/1.2, etc. tend to focus faster, especially on the 1D Mk IV than narrower max ap lenses. Consider the 300mm f/4L lens on the 1DX vs. the 300mm f/2.8L on the same camera body. The latter will focus faster. Of course, stationary scenes who cares.
> ...



I shot Wednesday outside with the 5D Mk III and 70-200L lens that you mention and it's hard to imagine a better combination. Oh the sharpness and color...............


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 18, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



There was supposed to be a couple of other photogs too, and my place was on the right side of the stage. It was great, the whole time just shooting away while seeing flashes go off in the middle. Damn that lens is sharp and I was very happy with the ISO all the way up to 12800.


----------



## eeek (Jun 18, 2012)

I shoot low light concerts quite a lot and the 5D2 and the 50D, which have the same AF, they always struggled when you go off of the center focus point. It drives me crazy and has always been a pain in the butt to deal with. The 5D3 has no such problems at all. I still have my 5D2 and will use it if the lights are 'ok,' but for low to no light, it'll be the 5D3.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 18, 2012)

eeek said:


> I shoot low light concerts quite a lot and the 5D2 and the 50D, which have the same AF, they always struggled when you go off of the center focus point. It drives me crazy and has always been a pain in the butt to deal with. The 5D3 has no such problems at all. I still have my 5D2 and will use it if the lights are 'ok,' but for low to no light, it'll be the 5D3.



I love taking pics at concerts. Mind you I've only gotten to use a DSLR once, every other time it's been my cell, lol. Damn I wish they'd be alittle more lenient.


----------



## bleedo (Jun 18, 2012)

Are you guys that are liking the results using the auto ISO mostly? I usually don't use auto ISO but have seen quite a few positive comments about it on the 5D3...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 18, 2012)

bleedo said:


> Are you guys that are liking the results using the auto ISO mostly? I usually don't use auto ISO but have seen quite a few positive comments about it on the 5D3...



I shoot both. If I'm in rapidly changing lighting situations, I really can only practically use auto ISO. Usually though, why not use it? If you have the luxury of changing shutter speed, leave it on auto and just raise or lower shutter speed. However, in situations where I want a large DOF and a fast shutter speed, I manually adjust ISO.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 18, 2012)

bleedo said:


> Are you guys that are liking the results using the auto ISO mostly? I usually don't use auto ISO but have seen quite a few positive comments about it on the 5D3...



The results are great. I just used auto ISO at a recital and I was very pleased. Give it a try.


----------



## bloodstupid (Jun 20, 2012)

Would it make sense to let it only use the crosstype sensors? Or should i have them both actived?


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 20, 2012)

bloodstupid said:


> Would it make sense to let it only use the crosstype sensors? Or should i have them both actived?


I've got mine set to only be able to select cross types so i dont accidentally select one of the othe ones
in this mode if using zone or expanded AF it will still use the other points for assist though as far as I know


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 20, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> I shot Wednesday outside with the 5D Mk III and 70-200L lens that you mention and it's hard to imagine a better combination. Oh the sharpness and color...............



I really like the 70-200 f/2.8 II but for sharpness and colour the 200 f/2 is up another notch ...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 20, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > I shot Wednesday outside with the 5D Mk III and 70-200L lens that you mention and it's hard to imagine a better combination. Oh the sharpness and color...............
> ...



I thought the 70-200 f2.8L II was the best too... that was until i used the sigma 85 f1.4
not that the 70-200 got worse just the 85 is in a whole nother league at f2 its significantly sharper than the 70-200 is at f2.8

The 70-200 is still an awesome lens its just everything is relative


----------



## Chewngum (Jun 20, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I thought the 70-200 f2.8L II was the best too... that was until i used the sigma 85 f1.4



I haven't used the 70-200 II much but can agree that i much the prefer the 85 1.4 for low light stuff. The 5d3 is a pretty well rounded camera, its no MP but targetted at beating the d700 and an upgrade from the 5d2 it really does do a stellar job. I'd be excited to use a 1dx when they're available, Only negative I've heard from current 1dx users is they want them to be available.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 20, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > I shot Wednesday outside with the 5D Mk III and 70-200L lens that you mention and it's hard to imagine a better combination. Oh the sharpness and color...............
> ...



I like to take a look through that puppy. Faster and sharper than the 70-200 2.8II...nice.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 20, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > I shot Wednesday outside with the 5D Mk III and 70-200L lens that you mention and it's hard to imagine a better combination. Oh the sharpness and color...............
> ...



It's out of stock at Adorama and B&H, but I purchased one on back-order. I will need this lens for indoor sports season, so ordering now on back-order wasn't a big deal. I would rather go wider than f/2.8 in some instances so f/2 will help and the lens is awesome. Can't wait to put it on a 1D4.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 20, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



Wider would be the 70-200 on the 5DIII


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 20, 2012)

True.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 20, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> True.



That is often my approach, prime lens on one, zoom on the other.

Sometime I go 24-105 on ff and 135 f/2 on the 1D4 - or 24-105 on the 1D4 and 200 f/2 on the 1DS3, for portrait sessions.

You are fortunate to have both cameras good at low light work, both with excellent AF


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the input. That makes sense. 

I was wondering about portrait shots with the 200 f/2L. I typically do them with 85/135 (who doesn't?) but I've never done them at 200mm focal length. There is a guy who sometimes does them with his 180 f/3.5L macro lens, and they have sort of an odd look to them, but not in a bad way, sort of unique. Anyways, I suppose DOF is easier to control, and there would be an added "compressed" look. I want to try it out. For sports I LOVE the 200/300mm focal lengths, but never tried it for portraits.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 20, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > All great points guys. As a former 5D Mk II owner and current 5D Mk III owner, they're great in low light. One other thing to add to the discussion is remember the lens matters too. Max ap lenses of f/4, f/2.8, f/1.2, etc. tend to focus faster, especially on the 1D Mk IV than narrower max ap lenses. Consider the 300mm f/4L lens on the 1DX vs. the 300mm f/2.8L on the same camera body. The latter will focus faster. Of course, stationary scenes who cares.
> ...



5D III + 70-200 f2.8 IS II = a gift from heaven


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 20, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Thanks for the input. That makes sense.
> 
> I was wondering about portrait shots with the 200 f/2L. I typically do them with 85/135 (who doesn't?) but I've never done them at 200mm focal length. There is a guy who sometimes does them with his 180 f/3.5L macro lens, and they have sort of an odd look to them, but not in a bad way, sort of unique. Anyways, I suppose DOF is easier to control, and there would be an added "compressed" look. I want to try it out. For sports I LOVE the 200/300mm focal lengths, but never tried it for portraits.



Fabulous on ff

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=2607.msg134879#msg134879


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 20, 2012)

Cool thanks. 8)


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



I have to agree with you on that one. I shot a bunch on the weekend and was amazed how fast that combo was. I'm liking not having to use flash.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 20, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Razor2012 said:
> ...



I tested the lens today in bright sunlight, with a B+W UV haze filter on 10 shots and without on 10 shots and noticed no difference at all in IQ. The only thing I noticed was in the extreme corners darkening with the UV filters on, but most of the image was not different at all. That lens is sharp! All tests done on a 5D Mk III.

Next really stupid question: Get ready. How do I post photos on here for destructive criticism?


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 20, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



I use the B+W XS-PRO's, I think they're almost as thin as the slims. When you post there's an option under the box that says 'Attachments and other options'.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 20, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Thank you



Yw


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 21, 2012)

Chewngum said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the 70-200 f2.8L II was the best too... that was until i used the sigma 85 f1.4
> ...



Black AF points are gonna cause a rukus too


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 21, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Razor2012 said:
> ...



+1...B+W XS-PRO Clear is my favorite


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 21, 2012)

I have both, and have noted the same thing. Also, the 5DII will only focus on center focus point in darker situations, while many more on the III. I also found side by side, the 5DII will fail to achieve focus while the III has no problem. That is not to mention focusing on moving objects.



jaayres20 said:


> I had a 5D2 for years and never really had too many complaints about the AF at dark wedding receptions. I ended up selling my 5D2 before my 5D3 arrived so I didn't have a chance to do a side by side comparison. The 5D3 is great and I am happy with the AF but I never really thought it was that much better at low light AF than the 5D2. Well I shot a wedding with another photographer who has a 5D2 this past weekend and just for the fun of it I took a few shots and compared the cameras side by side and I was amazed at how much faster the 5D3 was. I could get 5 good shots in the time it took the 5D2 to get focused and take one. It seemed like night and day to me. I am sure this isn't news to anyone but I thought I would share just for the fun of it.


----------



## @!ex (Jun 21, 2012)

Been loving every second of this camera. This shot was taken in zero light, with the stage lights blasting us at different angles, people clapping and dancing and at f1.2 (50mm). Also the focus point was near the edge (the guy in the white t-shirt sort of toward the bottom). I was trying to catch the crowd's reaction to the encore song at the Bon Iver/Feist show a few weeks age at Red Rocks. Love this camera...




A Night @ Red Rocks by @!ex, on Flickr


----------



## sandymandy (Jun 21, 2012)

That Shot looks so dreamy. Need 50mm 1.2 T_T


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 22, 2012)

@!ex said:


> Been loving every second of this camera. This shot was taken in zero light, with the stage lights blasting us at different angles, people clapping and dancing and at f1.2 (50mm). Also the focus point was near the edge (the guy in the white t-shirt sort of toward the bottom). I was trying to catch the crowd's reaction to the encore song at the Bon Iver/Feist show a few weeks age at Red Rocks. Love this camera...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice shot, just wish we could take more pics at concerts.


----------

